# Services offered in buckinghamshire/berkshire



## ShawsPaws (Oct 27, 2014)

Shaws Paws
Phone: 01628 299 738
Text/Call: 07772 573 533
Email: [email protected]
--
Areas we cover

Burnham.
Slough.
Taplow.
Maidenhead.
High wycombe.
Loudwater.
Bourne End.
Beaconsfield.
Marlow

Why us?
Professional dog walking and pet sitting service.

FREE pick up and drop of service on dog walks. 
FREE consultation.
Group or single walks to suit you.
We are open every day except Christmas day!
Pet sitting / visits.
Pet Taxi service.
Large area coverage. 
DBC Checked (Previously CRB).

Discounts
Book 4 consecutive Dog Walks and receive your 5th FREE when you quote 5FREE14.

More discounts coming soon.


----------

